# Anyone receive 11-24 yet (or shipping notice)



## RGF (Feb 24, 2015)

If you have your 11-24 or know it is one its way, please share with the group.

Thanks


----------



## cfargo (Feb 25, 2015)

I have preordered multiple places. B&H says that they are not getting theirs until 3/4/15 and Adorama is still saying this week. Neither will tell me where I am on the list and I ordered the morning they were released.


----------



## RGF (Feb 25, 2015)

My dealer tells me it will arrive tomorrow. I should have Saturday.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

B&H removed the 2/26 date from the item page this morning and here's what their CSR said via chat:

"Please be advised that your backorder is estimated to arrive at our warehouse by 03-04. As soon as we receive it in stock we will ship your order to you, and e-mail you with the tracking information."


----------



## param (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got mine. Just casually checked with a local dealer and well what do you know! he actually had one available, went over and snapped it up promptly. That's the only one he had.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

param said:


> I've got mine. Just casually checked with a local dealer and well what do you know! he actually had one available, went over and snapped it up promptly. That's the only one he had.


Congrats! Also, are you in the US?


----------



## cfargo (Feb 26, 2015)

B&H and Adorama are saying not until next week and I pre-ordered within hours of it being released with both of them. I will have mine tomorrow thanks to Lou at Cameta Camera. I don't know how many they got but they don't take pre-orders and I just had to call them this morning.


----------



## param (Feb 26, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> param said:
> 
> 
> > I've got mine. Just casually checked with a local dealer and well what do you know! he actually had one available, went over and snapped it up promptly. That's the only one he had.
> ...



Yes, hello from St. Louis MO


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

Cool, so they have landed in the US! Hopefully the rest of us will find one soon. Unfortunately the closest real camera shop is at least 4-5 hours from my house, so local is a not an option for me


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 26, 2015)

B&H just charged my credit card - status says in stock, sent to warehouse!


----------



## cfargo (Feb 26, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> B&H just charged my credit card - status says in stock, sent to warehouse!



My order too but they told me earlier today that it wouldn't ship until next week. I guess I now have 2 coming. I better cancel 1 quick unless I can find a local buyer for 1 of them.


----------



## rocksubculture (Feb 27, 2015)

My B&H status is "In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"...

Jason


----------



## cfargo (Feb 27, 2015)

rocksubculture said:


> My B&H status is "In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"...
> 
> Jason



Mine is still saying that, I called and canceled my order as I'm flying out Sunday for a shoot. Lou at Cameta Camera fixed me up with one yesterday.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2015)

cfargo said:


> rocksubculture said:
> 
> 
> > My B&H status is "In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"...
> ...


Mine, too. They had no problems charging my credit card, but apparently their warehouse staff aren't too efficient. I'm disappointed as I had preordered it within minutes of it being available and even paid for overnight shipping to get it here today. The sky won't fall, but I am annoyed.


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow. Dealer got it Thursday and sent it via 2 day UPS.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 27, 2015)

*Due (UK) Sat 28th*

I'm told one will turn up here tomorrow 

Really useful if it does, since I've a large interestingly shaped space to photograph tomorrow evening, so I'll take it along, with the 8-15, 14 and TS-E17 I was planning to use anyway.

Until I get to writing a more complete review, I'll be putting sample images and quick tests up at:

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/lenses/ef_11-24_f4l.html


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 27, 2015)

Like children in front of the Christmas tree on December 24! 

Hope it's not like one Christmas when I was about 12 and was absolutely convinced that I was getting a much desired "transistor radio". When all was quiet and dark I snuck it into my bed and opened it to find .......... a travel alarm clock! Didn't sleep well at all that night!! :'(

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like children in front of the Christmas tree on December 24!
> 
> Hope it's not like one Christmas when I was about 12 and was absolutely convinced that I was getting a much desired "transistor radio". When all was quiet and dark I snuck it into my bed and opened it to find .......... a travel alarm clock! Didn't sleep well at all that night!! :'(
> 
> Jack


Ha ha, so true. B&H says mine will ship today, but it sure would have been nice to have received it today instead. I guess I'll just have to keep dreaming of 11mm and waiting on Santa UPS a little longer


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2015)

I just received my shipping notice from B&H. Also, Brian at the-digital-picture posted a note that B&H has enough lenses to fill roughly half of the pre-orders but expects another shipment of them early next week.


----------



## frankenbeans (Feb 27, 2015)

I preordered with B&H. Just got a shipped notice about a half hour ago.


----------



## bgoyette (Feb 27, 2015)

My local canon shop sold one just yesterday.


----------



## Bill (Feb 27, 2015)

Hope you guys put some photos up on flickr or somewhere, so we can see what kind of images we can expect to get with this lens.


----------



## taildraggin (Feb 27, 2015)

Definitely looks good:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/canon-11-24-f4-l-mtf-tests


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 27, 2015)

taildraggin said:


> Definitely looks good:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/canon-11-24-f4-l-mtf-tests


I was wondering if we would see this - earlier he added his Roger's Take on the rental page and it sounded like the results were in, but know we know he had the evidence to make this comment:

"This is a truly unique offering. A full-frame, rectilinear (non-fisheye), L-quality lens that goes as wide as 11mm. Not many people will need 11mm, not many will be able to use it effectively, but it definitely will provide some unique opportunities.

But everyone, and I mean everyone, is going to appreciate the image quality. It’s at least remarkable, and probably should be described as amazing. It’s every bit as good as the 16-35 f/4 IS L, and does it while being much wider. In case you don’t know, wider lenses are supposed to have poorer image quality. This one does not, it’s amazingly good all the way to 11mm and all the way to the corners.

Be forewarned, though, this is a big, heavy lens, weighing in at over 2.5 pounds. The front element is as curved as anything I’ve seen and you are NOT going to mount front filters to this without a matte box or 4 X 4 filter holder. To be honest, though, filters, other than ND filters, usually aren’t a great idea on a lens this wide anyway.

(February, 2015)"

EDIT: Also, very happy to see that UPS finally allows re-routing to a UPS Store, and more importantly, to see that B&H has stopped overriding this choice. I'm pretty sure last time I ordered something expensive from them UPS told me that had blocked that option. My lens will arrive on Monday...


----------



## rocksubculture (Feb 27, 2015)

Mine shipped from B&H and I will have mid-next week. I also pre-ordered from Amazon and it was going to ship today but was able to get it canceled prior to going out (just as an FYI to those who pre-ordered through Amazon - they got some in stock on pre-orders as well).

Soooo excited about this lens. 

Jason


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

Jack Douglas said:


> Like children in front of the Christmas tree on December 24!
> 
> Hope it's not like one Christmas when I was about 12 and was absolutely convinced that I was getting a much desired "transistor radio". When all was quiet and dark I snuck it into my bed and opened it to find .......... a travel alarm clock! Didn't sleep well at all that night!! :'(
> 
> Jack



Leaving Sunday for a trip. Plan to use the lens (or at least test) the lens.


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

taildraggin said:


> Definitely looks good:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/02/canon-11-24-f4-l-mtf-tests



Roger got 3. Lucky dog.


----------



## cfargo (Feb 27, 2015)

I Got Mine


----------



## Mr1Dx (Feb 28, 2015)

cfargo said:


> I Got Mine



Beauty


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mine says it will arrive on Wednesday, baring weather delays.


----------



## cogden (Feb 28, 2015)

I received mine today, in time for a month in Iceland. THANKS to Gary Farber and Scott Levine at Hunts Photo 781.662.8822. They may have additional copies.


----------



## curtisnull (Feb 28, 2015)

What is the front lens cap like? Is it crappy like the 8-15mm or is it a better design?


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 28, 2015)

curtisnull said:


> What is the front lens cap like? Is it crappy like the 8-15mm or is it a better design?


Apart from not agreeing with your opinion of the 8-15... (which is a 2 piece anyway ;-)

It's similar to the EF14 2.8L II, although I did think it felt lighter than I'd thought it would be - it's a lighter plastic.

Mind you - a few grams saved on cap weight is inconsequential, compared to the weight of the lens - it is heavy...

Here are the Canon wide bunch...


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 28, 2015)

Two other views of the Canon 'Wide-5' - or at least, the 5 I'd pick for my architectural work ;-)

Now, if only it would stop raining... (I don't do getting wet)


----------



## randym77 (Feb 28, 2015)

I love my 8-15, but I hate the lens cap. It just doesn't stay on. I hope the 11-24's is better.


----------



## keithcooper (Feb 28, 2015)

randym77 said:


> I love my 8-15, but I hate the lens cap. It just doesn't stay on. I hope the 11-24's is better.



Which bit causes the problems? 

The main 8-15 cap is virtually the same as the 11-24, whilst the secondary wide cap/hood is fixed on the 11-24, but not the 8-15


----------



## hendrik-sg (Feb 28, 2015)

randym77 said:


> I love my 8-15, but I hate the lens cap. It just doesn't stay on. I hope the 11-24's is better.



I put tooth sticks behind the buttons which have to be pressed to separate the two parts of the hood/cap of my 8-15, this way they can not separate unwanted and of course never did. I always shoot without Hood and remove them together. If i want to sell the lens, it can easyly be removed

maybe this would help you as well

hendrik


----------



## randym77 (Feb 28, 2015)

hendrik-sg said:


> I put tooth sticks behind the buttons which have to be pressed to separate the two parts of the hood/cap of my 8-15, this way they can not separate unwanted and of course never did. I always shoot without Hood and remove them together. If i want to sell the lens, it can easyly be removed
> 
> maybe this would help you as well



Thanks, I'll try that. I never shoot with the hood on, either.


----------



## BL (Feb 28, 2015)

jeebus, that is a big lens...

is the 11-24mm a pig to hold and use on a non-gripped cam?

I recall not enjoying the ergonomics of the 85L until I starting using it on the larger 1D platform


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2015)

My 11-24 arrived this morning. Preliminary tests indicate this is a great lens.


----------



## JustMeOregon (Feb 28, 2015)

The 8-15mm fisheye is famous for having a lens cap that automatically removes itself from the lens...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11879.0

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-8-15mm-f-4-L-USM-Fisheye-Lens-Review.aspx

The best solution I have found for my 8-15mm is the soft-side-of-the-Velcro modification:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=1132

It looks like the lens cap for the new 11-24mm has its release tabs on the top & bottom (the same as the problematic 8-15mm fisheye), so when its mounted on a camera, & the camera/lens combo is placed on a hard table, the bottom release-tab may get pressed resulting in the cap accidentally popping off... My new 11-24mm should be arriving on Wednesday, and I'm going to really want to take care of that enormous front element, so I'm keeping the Velcro handy...


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2015)

JustMeOregon said:


> The 8-15mm fisheye is famous for having a lens cap that automatically removes itself from the lens...
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11879.0
> 
> ...



lens cap fits snuggly. clicks into place


----------



## randym77 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hmm. Sounds like the 11-24 might have the same problem with the lens cap as the 8-15. The 8-15 has buttons and clicks on, too, but still somehow has a tendency to fall off. 

Not that I let that stop me. My 11-24 is arriving in a few days. I swear, I was only going to look, but when I saw it was available from an Amazon vendor it somehow jumped into my cart.


----------



## craiglove (Feb 28, 2015)

Thoughts on where to order one now? Adorama is showing in stock and B&H still shows Pre-order. Who is having the best luck where? I see Amazon is asking $500 more thru 17th st. $3k is enough! Replies appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cfargo (Feb 28, 2015)

Advanced Camera in Sacramento has 1 in stock as of this afternoon.


----------



## Invertalon (Mar 2, 2015)

Ordered mine today from Beach and should be here tomorrow... In stock according to the website. Waiting for my shipping confirmation now. 

EDIT: Just got a call from Beach confirming shipping address and it will be processed and out the door today for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Pixel (Mar 4, 2015)

Got mine on Thursday last week, everything you'd expect for $3k!


----------



## frankenbeans (Mar 4, 2015)

Received mine yesterday. Shockingly, big, heavy piece of glass. Comes in a box bigger than a MarkIII does. Crazy-wide. So far I can see no barrel distortion at all, which is stunning considering, A: 11mm! and B: There are no correction profiles yet that I can find. At least not from Canon. Quite a feat Canon has pulled off with this design. Ready for my 5Ds now!


----------



## SwnSng (Mar 4, 2015)

So I ruled out the 100-400 mkii for now since I now have on field access at the little league games. I would probably be much safer with a 100-400 mkii but so far the 70-200mkii has worked like a champ for batting and infield plays.

So that leaves me with getting a 24-70mkii or the 11-24 behemoth. In no rush, waiting for B&H to get some stock.


----------



## randym77 (Mar 5, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> So I ruled out the 100-400 mkii for now since I now have on field access at the little league games. I would probably be much safer with a 100-400 mkii but so far the 70-200mkii has worked like a champ for batting and infield plays.



But with the 100-400, you could get the outfield plays, too. 

My 11-24 is supposed to be arriving tomorrow. If another bleepin' blizzard doesn't get in the way.


----------



## bgateb (Mar 5, 2015)

mine should be arriving this Friday. SO excited


----------



## randym77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine just arrived! Bounce-bounce-bounce!

I'm going to take it out this evening for some sunset and night photography. (Full moon tonight! Not that I'll be photographing the moon with this lens.)


----------



## randym77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Just wondering...is there supposed to be a manual in the box? Or has Canon gone the PDF-only format?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

randym77 said:


> Just wondering...is there supposed to be a manual in the box? Or has Canon gone the PDF-only format?


Just a CD with PDFs these days for all lenses...


----------



## rocksubculture (Mar 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> randym77 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering...is there supposed to be a manual in the box? Or has Canon gone the PDF-only format?
> ...



I received mine last night and it came with a manual...

Jason


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

Oops! Okay, I'll admit that I *completely* glossed over the contents inside of the box - mine might have a manual in it, but I was distracted by the beautiful beast inside.


----------



## randym77 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks! I found my manual. I guess I dropped it on the floor while unpacking the lens. 

About to take her out for a spin...


----------



## bgateb (Mar 5, 2015)

hope my shipping isn't delayed as a result of the storms  no updates since Tuesday


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 5, 2015)

Picked mine up yesterday here in Sherwood Park, Alberta. Heard so much of it being a beast that I was surprised at how light and easy to handle it is. Better than the 70-200 2.8 to carry all day for sure. Love it.

Jack


----------



## bgateb (Mar 7, 2015)

i'm excited to start playing with it 

Working on a review.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2015)

Canon must be pretty happy too!  

Jack


----------



## sagittariansrock (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking at the 11-24 makes me wonder if Canon couldn't have produced a multi-position hood for the 17mm TS-E (orient the petals so they don't come in the way of the wider side).


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 7, 2015)

bgateb said:


> i'm excited to start playing with it
> 
> Working on a review.



Man, that is one hunk* of glass! Let us know when you complete your review!

*typo corrected


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 7, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> Looking at the 11-24 makes me wonder if Canon couldn't have produced a multi-position hood for the 17mm TS-E (orient the petals so they don't come in the way of the wider side).



But then for it to be close to effective you'd have to move the hood each time you shifted, and the problem with that is actually seeing the vignetting before you take the image, just look at the completely impractical and ineffectual hood for the 24mm TS-E MkII. Also, interestingly, the shift stitched 17 still gives a wider horizontal view than the 11-24, though the the projection distortion from the 11-24 seems lower.

In the instruction manual it says to use a piece of cardboard to shade the lens from light sources and in truth that method works well.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that's the funniest thing Canon has ever published and I'm mad they didn't include an official piece of cardboard! Just kidding...and the TS-E 24 hood is better than nothing, but that's not really saying much. It's marginally better than the 16-35 f/2.8 II hood, which I also found all but useless. I'm working on my first batch of 11-24 photos as I type this...


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 8, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I think that's the funniest thing Canon has ever published and I'm mad they didn't include an official piece of cardboard! Just kidding...and the TS-E 24 hood is better than nothing, but that's not really saying much. It's marginally better than the 16-35 f/2.8 II hood, which I also found all but useless. I'm working on my first batch of 11-24 photos as I type this...



What, your 24 TS-E didn't come with the official Canon cardboard shade? Mine did, it is about 4" x 7" and has Canon logo in red on one side and is a mat black on the other, you are supposed to use it with a Wimberly Plamp, but the Plamp II is much better. 

Looking forwards to seeing those 11-24 images, don't suppose you have any fisheye shots for comparison?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's the funniest thing Canon has ever published and I'm mad they didn't include an official piece of cardboard! Just kidding...and the TS-E 24 hood is better than nothing, but that's not really saying much. It's marginally better than the 16-35 f/2.8 II hood, which I also found all but useless. I'm working on my first batch of 11-24 photos as I type this...
> ...


Mine was a refurb so it came in a less glamorous white box and I don't have a Plamp but have been meaning to pick one up some day. Usually my hand is big enough to shade, but during long exposures, it's hard to hold it exactly in place.

Also, no fisheye, sorry. I bought the 8-15, but it had an issue, and it was around the time the 11-24 was all but confirmed so I just returned it for a refund.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Mar 25, 2015)

Talk at the Photography Show was Canon has sold 3500 11-24mm lenses across Europe in delivered and pre-ordered. The three camera dealers at the show all had lenses for sale and they were selling!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 25, 2015)

jeffa4444, that's interesting. My sense is that Canon was smart to go 11-24 at F4 rather than simply improve on Nikon 14-24 F2.8. Guess the numbers will ultimately prove or disprove that.

Jack


----------



## asmundma (Mar 30, 2015)

Tested the lens today. Did a panning with a 5Ds. Heavy distortion - so definitely not a video lens as the pan view will look bad. Holding in same position may work. Not so impressed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 30, 2015)

asmundma said:


> Tested the lens today. Did a panning with a 5Ds. Heavy distortion - so definitely not a video lens as the pan view will look bad. Holding in same position may work. Not so impressed.



The 'distortion' is not an aberration though, distortion as an aberration is remarkably well controlled on the 11-24, the 'distortion' you are seeing is projection distortion and is a fundamental function of the rectilinear projection of such a wide fov.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 30, 2015)

Private is right - the geometric distortion is well controlled, but bending all that light to fit in a 3:2 / 16:9 frame causes projection distortion on the sides & corners. In terms of video, have you seen this video from Canon:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTSrxuZ43A

If not, it should give you a better idea about its use. Also, how did you get a hold of a 5Ds?


----------

